# Hi I am considering of having a 23 litres (6 US gallons) bowfront aquarium to make i



## dexterford (May 26, 2012)

Hi

I am considering of having a 23 litres (6 US gallons) bowfront aquarium to make it a marine tank and put a clown fish in it. Does a 210l/h internal filter with mechanical filtration only be enough for a marine setup?

Thanks.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Maybe one shrimp. Not a clown fish. 

I would do FW, red cherry shrimp, live plants and celestial pearl danios.


----------



## dexterford (May 26, 2012)

My local lfs have a tank just like mine and have a clown fish in it. It's been for over a year as far as I can remember. So my question is about the filter? I have a small 210l/h mechanical only internal filter or a big 400l/h multistage internal filter? I think the bigger one wil always be better. But any opinions and suggestions?


----------



## dexterford (May 26, 2012)

ok so, Ill just keep my betta in it then. It's better than sea water anyways, less maintenance and expenses. Thanks


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

dexterford said:


> My local lfs have a tank just like mine and have a clown fish in it. It's been for over a year as far as I can remember. So my question is about the filter? I have a small 210l/h mechanical only internal filter or a big 400l/h multistage internal filter? I think the bigger one wil always be better. But any opinions and suggestions?


As a person who works in a lfs let me explain a few things about complex nano display tanks:

- Keep in mind the people maintaining these nano tanks are working on tanks for 8hrs every day. A nano ANYTHING takes alot more work that a regular aquarium. That display you are looking at most likely gets daily top offs and the water perimeters are VERY closely monitored. 
- The nano planted tank I keep at our store gets 2 water changes a week and is constantly tinkered with. 
- If your lfs is any good they will strait up tell you to your face that trying to recreate there tank is not good idea.
- While I love the nano tank I maintain it almost does more harm to customers than good. They see an overstocked tank with extreme planting and think it can be recreated easily. WRONG


Your best bet is to go with a 40 breeder. Its the all around great beginner start. Good space to work, decent volume, and can be purchased cheap. 

I know it is hard to hear but nano tanks are more for the masters aquarium keepers. Especially in a salt water setup. Save yourself some trouble and go bigger.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

grogan ''WORNG'' lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Your lfs really should know better than to put a clownfish in only 6 gallons.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

yannis2307 said:


> grogan ''WORNG'' lol


Fixed lol.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

hahaha it was hilarious man (no offence)


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh lord we have another spelling and grammar Nazi :/


----------



## dexterford (May 26, 2012)

I'll keep my betta in that tank. Any fish that could add to my tank with the betta?


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

haha lol but think of it! the sound of it hahahahahaha


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

and a moderator please remove my posts im totally off topic...lol


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

back to the topic bettas are, like many people on this forum have quoted, a hit-or-miss... usually bottom dwellers like plecos and even catfish and or some fish as loaches work, but again, it's the fish's personality... if you have seen before that he/she is aggressive better stick to snails....or maybe shrimp...shrimp is a risk too....


----------



## dexterford (May 26, 2012)

I decided to make another tank with sea water. It's the same size. I live in the Mediterranean sea. Does anyone knows the names of these rocks that I have found and are they good as live rocks? Also does anyone knows the names of those like (tentacles)? What do I have to give them to eat?


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

the tentacle thingies could be some kind of anemone, the rock i got no idea


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

That rock looks awesome, and yes, I believe those to be some sort of anemone. Assuming your lighting is adequate, you might only need to feed them a few small pieces of silverside a few times a week. If your lighting is inadequate, you'll have to get rid of the nems or they'll die.


----------



## dexterford (May 26, 2012)

About the rock. Can use it as live rock to cycle my tank?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks like good rock to me, yes.
Are you near Italy?


----------



## dexterford (May 26, 2012)

TheOldSalt said:


> Looks like good rock to me, yes.
> Are you near Italy?


Yes I am from Malta which is near Sicily.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wow, I'm jealous.


----------



## dexterford (May 26, 2012)

I had removed the anemones because I think they were dying because the low light. I have to ask. For sea water I have real sea water because I have a few miles to the sea from where I live. Have I done it wrong? Also I have caught a few fish to cycle the tank.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Often, natural sea water has pollutants that slowly accumulate in the tank over time. Depending on where you live, you might be fine. If you start seeing things slowly degrade in health, it's a safe bet to say that your seawater is slightly contaminated. If your able to collect marine life as healthy as you've shown though, your water should be more than adequate.


----------



## dexterford (May 26, 2012)

Since I had removed the anemones, the water had been cloudy. It's been around 24 hours and still haven't cleared. What's the reason? I changed 20% of the water because I could smell a strong smell coming from the tank. I also added the airstone of the filter to aerate the surface of the water hoping the smell would get away.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Anemones release lots of stinky slime into the water. That's the problem.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Look for Blackhead Blennies. Awesome, perfect fish for this tank.


----------



## dexterford (May 26, 2012)

Here is my tank right now. The water was very smelly. That brown (plant) seems to been making the smell. I have cleaned the rocks and did a complete water change. I have cleaned the filter in the used old water. It was very dirty. Here is a photo my current tank. The water seems a bit cloudy because I have just did a water change as I told you earlier.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I don't know what the fish is, although it's probably a goby of shorts, possible one of the sand sifting varieties.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

We don't get fish from there here in the USA, so we don't know many of them. It's a goby.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

yup, i think it's some kind of goby too. i live in the mediterannean too, actually next to you, greece, so we have it here too. i know the fish and how we call it here. we call with this name many varieties of gobies and blennies, generally everything that has the color of the sand and lies on it. so i got no idea what its scientific name is.


----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

That's awesome. Wish I could catch fish like that


----------



## dexterford (May 26, 2012)

I have decided to remove the marine tank because the water kept smelling bad and also remained cloudy I think because of the sand altough it was pool filter sand that I have washed a million times. I decided to upgrade to a bigger tank (13 gallons) and make it with fresh water with gravel and put my male betta in it for now amd maybe later I will buy some other fish to make a community tank with the betta. Any suggestions, what fish can go with the betta in this tank? Thank you.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

mostly bottom dwellers like plecos, cats etc. but with bettas it's hit or miss


----------

